# I Can't Believe Myself!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm planning on getting a doe and buck tonight.Both pygmy's that have ran together their whole lives.They live less than 10 minutes away and are free.The buck is around seven months and the female is close to a year.They come with everything the woman has.At this point in time there currant owner doesn't even have a barn.Is this a good idea? :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I'd do it in a heartbeat...free and close. If you have the time and room for 2 more, go for it because chances are that they would have a happier and healthier life with you. :thumb:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

well there is a good chance that the doe is bred with the 2 running together for so long


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ya thats what I was hoping for.I called her and told her that I wanted them but my dad backed out and was late so she might even pay me to take them.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Are they at all related? 
We want to see them. Congratulations


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She didn't tell me if they were related but I will call and ask her.After trying to post pics last time I don't know if I want to do that.LOL.THanks Lori
!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

why not just e-mail any pictures you have to me and I can upload them.

I can even tell you how to e-mail the pictures. It is rather simple once you get the hang of it


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh that is really exciting Sara! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know how to post the pics now I just don't have any yet.The camera is still full from vacation.LOL


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

so are you still going to get them???


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, We would love to see Vacation pictures also.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

LOri, the vacation pics are by your area so it wouldn't be anything new to you and there's so many.If I ever get the time I will post them though.About getting them I believe she sold them to someone ealse before I could get them.I'm sad but I'll move on.


----------

